# For Sale



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

For Sale 2005 Outback 21RS in Surprise, AZ
Four Seasons Edition
Pristine Condition for a 2005 !!! ( See Photo's )
New BF Goodrich ALL- Terrain tires with axles flipped.
JVC sound system and 20" Sanyo flat screen and Winegard wingman installed for better reception
Electric tongue jack installed
As you can see it has the White upgraded Cabinets.
Clear title in hand.

** Have all Original Manuals and Instructions and paperwork from time of purchase!!!

Has been stored under cover...

Asking $10,800 OBO

Mike
(602) 481-1438


----------



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

SOLD Sold Sold


----------

